# How to find out if this is legal?



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

How can I find out if it is legal to record someone without their consent here in Canada? My ex-in-laws are bad tempered and there is a risk for my child to be psychologically and physically abused.


PS. I have no lawyer.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe parts of Canada allow "one party notification" on recorded calls which means you can tape it without their consent or knowledge as long as you participate in the conversation.

You might be able to use such calls in court but not without an attorney.

If you really feel the kids are being abused then please contact child services and file a complaint and allow them to investigate. If the children are being physically abused then there should be proof of that...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

I will call a law line to see if I can record anything and if not I'll forget recording. My ex told me months ago that they make her do things she normally wouldn't do. Such as working a hard job, being without kids for days and having me take care of him instead she does etc. She never told me they hit the kids but I wouldn't be surprised if they did. *I HAVE NO EVIDENCE THAT THEY ABUSE MY CHILD BUT IF I EVER GET ANY I WILL REPORT*. *HE IS STARTING TO TALK AND MAYBE JUST MAYBE THAT MAY HELP.* But I truly hope they behave normally with him. If recording is allowed, THERE IS NO WAY I COULD RECORD THEM DOING HARM TO CHILDREN IF THEY DID ANY HARM. 

But there is something that really bothers me any I have proof of. 4 of them in the house smoke and that's not healthy for our kid and her sisters kid either who is about the same age. I asked my ex to stop and have her family stop smoking around our kid but she can't do anything about it.

Can anything be done about this problem?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm almost 100% sure it is illegal in Ontario to smoke in a vehicle with kids. I have heard it several times, but have not actually confirmed this. Don't know what province you're in, though.

Even if this is the case, I don't believe it would be the same within your own house. You may want to look into that, though.

However if you can prove they do it in their car with the kids, you might be on to something.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

alexm said:


> I'm almost 100% sure it is illegal in Ontario to smoke in a vehicle with kids. I have heard it several times, but have not actually confirmed this. Don't know what province you're in, though.
> 
> Even if this is the case, I don't believe it would be the same within your own house. You may want to look into that, though.
> 
> However if you can prove they do it in their car with the kids, you might be on to something.


Correct.

Just came into effect here this year. Maximum fine $250.00

Still no ban on smoking in the home. You will have to take it up with her. I have to do this wife my stbxw too. Im worried she will start smoking in the house again now that Im not there.


----------

